
Spyware Windows 10 - meouhmew
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9Ukg.gTFYtzkAaFl3Bwx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBydWpobjZlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2lyMgR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1479668158/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.thenewamerican.com%2ftech%2fcomputers%2fitem%2f21400-windows-10-is-spyware/RK=0/RS=5w2FKr19P1hMVFNRY.cebhCpnFw-
======
nanis
Surreptitiously redirects to

    
    
        http://www.thenewamerican.com/tech/computers/item/21400-windows-10-is-spyware

